# Greatings



## a1_collection (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello

My Name is Alexander and I am 15 years old. I live in southern California in the Valley. I have been collecting insects since I was 6 years old. I collect dry specimens. The more I learn about them in their death the more I want to study about them in their living form.

Mantises are one of my favorites to take care of for long periods of time. They are true beauties in form and are vicious predators.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Alexander... nice to have you here!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Alexander,

I started out watching live bugs crawl around in my backyard. Then I transitioned into wanting to keep a physical record of the bugs in my neighborhood. Then I transitioned into endless fascination with them as live pets. It's a fun way to see the life cycle and you still end up with a dead specimen at the end of it all! There is no end to the variety.

Welcome to the forum!

Peter


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum, fromOHIO! You guys who take the time to learn fascinate me more than bugs do  , I wish I had that much interest when I was young!


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, welcome. Please be sure to use the search feature for some of your basic questions.


----------

